

Happy Birthday, Linus - k7d
http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/happy-birthday-linus

======
neurotech1
Linus Torvalds created a personal project that grew into something huge. I
admire how he still manages the Linux kernel development, even as it has grown
to a large organizational project. This is a good example analogous to growing
a start-up organically into a large "company"

Happy Birthday Linus!

~~~
Sal
Well, I respect that he started Linux and Git, and I would celebrate the
"birth" dates of those projects, but my opinion is that he's an Ahole .... an
arrogant masturbating monkey himself who's birthday I wouldn't care to
celebrate. But that's just me.

~~~
djcapelis
Do you find it interesting that many many well respected tech CEOs and project
leaders could be characterized the same way?

One might go so far to assume that a forceful personality is somewhat
necessary to successful project leadership. I think random people celebrating
his birthday is a bit overboard, but arguably the projects he's worked on have
benefited from his sometimes abrasive personality.

I don't think it's unreasonable to admire that contribution.

------
wendroid
I don't like Linux, I think it is a curse, technically poor and the ultimate
worse is better.

But I respect the fact that you did it, you kept it together, kept it going,
brought people together on a worldwide project. Your pragmatism is refreshing.
You've probably saved us from the world according to Stallman and Raymond so
thank you for that. You come across as a nice guy when I've heard you speak.

So, after everything I've said in public and private I would like to take this
opportunity to wish you happy birthday from one hacker to another, great job,
keep it up.

~~~
drats
It may be technically poor in your particular domain of operation, which you
fail to elaborate on, but I think in the domain of operation it targets, i.e.
servers with performance, it evidently considered good by a great deal of
smart people. For example, it totally dominates the top500 supercomputers, is
used by Google for their backend, by a large number (most?) hosting companies.
This is primarily due to the overall performance characteristics being better
(not some sub-benchmark where FreeBSD or Solaris or whatever pulls ahead by 1
or 2%).

That is to say, the Linux kernel is the fastest for general performance
oriented server tasks. It may be the case that in some areas you can get some
other unix-y operating systems to outperform it, and by all means use them in
those circumstances for your projects, but I think your blanket unqualified
dismissal of the thousands of kernel developers as being technically poor and
ultimately "worse is better" is a bit over the top.

~~~
wendroid
Do you know what Worse is Better means?

btw. the top500 Linux boxes run with OS bypass because the kernel just isn't
fast enough. Nice try though.

